# EDM



## Demensa (Nov 26, 2013)

Starting up a basic genre thread.
You guys know how these go: Post some good tunes, talk about favourite artists, various subgenres, upcoming releases, stuff that people may have missed, and whatever else is relevant.

So... Electronic Dance Music.
I'm pretty clueless when it comes to this, since my knowledge of EDM doesn't extend far past the lol-SkRilleXx-is-awsum stage. 
(That is, I've still not even listened to artists like Deadmau5, Knife Party, Kill the Noise, Wolfgang Gartner, etc. The typical mainstream fair. If anyone has good starting points regarding that, I'd be grateful.)
I do find myself gravitating towards more melodic electro house, brostep and breakbeat, but I'm open to anything really. I figured this is would be a fun way to learn about some cool artists.

To start off:

*Infected Mushroom
*I had a listen to Army of Mushrooms recently and was impressed with some of the tracks on it, 'Never Mind' and 'The Rat' in particular.
I'm not sure what the rest of their discography is like, though I understand their earlier work has more focus on a trance sound.
[video=youtube;GiXlhwI5xHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiXlhwI5xHQ[/video]

*Navene K - Human Design
*Former drummer of Animals as Leaders. I found this EP the other day, and for free too!
Drum and Bass, with a prog feel and some dubstep thrown in. (I'm just making this up.) 
The slap bass fills in this song just make it so much better.

*Anamanaguchi - Endless Fantasy
*I'm a sucker for Anamanaguchi. Most of the album is your typical melodic chiptune punk, but this album can tend towards a fuller, 'dancier' sound. I just wish they didn't get rid of those swirling melodies at breakneck pace every time they decided to lean away from the lo-fi sound.

We'll see how the thread goes. Perhaps an IDM thread will be in order some time; or something that encompasses some other electronic genres.
I didn't want to limit the thread to a super specific subgenre, so as to allow more discussion.
Anyways, go ahead. Furries like EDM... right? It's like a stereotype.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 26, 2013)

I liked deamau5's older stuff when he was still running under the alias halcyon441.

Edit: oh yeah and the deeper songs you can find on At play 3... 

I hate fucken electro house! Everyone else loves it but the  cliche bass shit in happy fidget and overkranked supersaw crap anoyes the living fuck out of me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 26, 2013)

I do drum n bass and hardcore. 
Shits fun to mix, and I get payed!

Id post some tracks but im on my phone and youtube hss been being a bitch on it recently.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 26, 2013)

Oldschool EBM master race here

[video=youtube;GLFV4WCLNrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLFV4WCLNrI[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 26, 2013)

Lords of Acid  baby
 That's old-school


----------



## Jaseface (Nov 26, 2013)

I DJ a few different types of EDM but right now unfortunately I cant post any links to some of my favorite tracks.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Nov 26, 2013)

Can't go wrong with goa trance and metal.

[video=youtube;tjsY0Z-TjGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjsY0Z-TjGU[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Nov 27, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Oldschool EBM master race here


I'm usually not much of an FLA type of guy, but sometimes when the mood strikes me, it's awesome. 
This was neat stuff; the 80's EBM sound really seeps into you after a while. 

On a slightly related note, would you recommend their latest album?



VGmaster9 said:


> Can't go wrong with goa trance and metal.



Very cool! I'm off to try some more S.U.N. Project.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 27, 2013)

D&B, Electro House, Progressive House, Trance, Dubstep (actual UK-esque Dubstep, not Brostep), and a fair amount of Chillstep would be what I'm into.

Got stuff from Pendulum to Knife Party to Dada Life to Wolfgang Gartner to Revolvr to Firebeatz to Zedd to Far Too Loud to Krewella and all over the place.

Tried DJing, but I don't have a controller so it doesn't work out quite as well as I'd like. Fun to play with though!


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 27, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I'm usually not much of an FLA type of guy, but sometimes when the mood strikes me, it's awesome.
> This was neat stuff; the 80's EBM sound really seeps into you after a while.
> 
> *On a slightly related note, would you recommend their latest album?*



I'd imagine there's a lot of controversy with their new album. I don't know. I usually don't get much interaction with the FLA fanbase.

Yes, I totally recommend it if you're into modern EBM. It's a great album. It just may sound a bit odd at first because there's a lot of dubstep/brostep influence, but honestly I think they fucking nailed it. The only track that really feels forced is 'Leveled', and that's the worst track on the album.

It's not like this is their first time experimenting with a new sound anyway. That's what I like about them. They've evolved so much yet so steadily since they first started in the 80's.


----------



## BRN (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh man, perfect thread. 

I recently splurged on a tonne of discs on artists I didn't recognise for the sake of money, and I can absolutely recommend the album *Wonky* by Orbital.

[yt]ktgznOFpXeY[/yt]

That's quite chilled out, but for some perfect 90's synth, try Hybrid;

[yt]_oeslAqeTEc[/yt]


----------



## Demensa (Nov 28, 2013)

BRN said:


> *Wonky* by Orbital.



Wow! I really dig that! I've been on the lookout for stuff like that.
It kind of reminds me of the soundtrack for Bit Trip Runner.

You might enjoy Serph:
[video=youtube;4RDeYSRTmnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RDeYSRTmnI[/video]

His other alias, Reliq is also fantastic.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Nov 29, 2013)

Ahh good old-school acid.

<br>[video=youtube;e7Hx4y41pIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7Hx4y41pIY[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Nov 30, 2013)

These two Furries aren't bad at all...

Rchetype

[video=youtube;keA8OBcE91k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keA8OBcE91k[/video]

Wolfgun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbm5EGCoEng


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 30, 2013)

So much to choose from, but i guess Breakbeat is my favourite form of EDM so..
[video=youtube;PKxOya2wMPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKxOya2wMPU[/video]
Stanton Warriors, Plump DJs, Drummatic Twins, Krafty Kuts to name a few faves.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh god, I just discovered electro-swing.
I prefer more jazzy influences than electro, but this is a perfect mix of the two in my opinion.
[video=youtube;LlBTbHDvSco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlBTbHDvSco[/video]

EDIT: I realised I didn't comment on the other artists posted.
The Rchetype track was probably my favourite of the above, though Lost In The Silver Box wasn't bad either. I really appreciate the synth manipulation in that one.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 2, 2013)

I really don't know the difference between dubstep and brostep, would someone explain it to me?

Btw
[video=youtube_share;TgLenk8v77Y]http://youtu.be/TgLenk8v77Y[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Dec 2, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I really don't know the difference between dubstep and brostep, would someone explain it to me?



Bro step is a mixture of glitch and electro mostly on a 2 step (clap/snare on every 3rd beat) while dubstep is garage 2 step with a wobble bass. Normally allot deeper and less progressive. 

The datsik track you posted is just slowish electro house with the same distorted wobble bass influence. But this is my opinion about the drum track. Producers would disagree in most cases cause it wub wubs! bleh...

More like the beginning of dubstep: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP-HxCQgwPE

Retarded brostep: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYYyMu3pzL4

Today, people like skism, datsik, excision, 12th planet etc... are bridging the gaps a little but just like techno back in the day, it was seen as completely apart from house music while today you get tech house, minimal tech and so forth.

I'm scared of the new genre's that might originate from all this dub fights and stuff. I thought the fad would've ended already.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Check out this guy's latest mix. Not only is he a talented furry artist, but also mixes UK bass music, such as jungle, drum n bass, dubstep, garage, grime, and bassline. This mix is mostly around garage.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12209135/


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 4, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> Can't go wrong with goa trance and metal.



Damn, no you can't. Probably my favourite artist blends Djent, Trance, Electronica. Heck even a little Dub in there. First time I listened to it I was pretty mindblown since I'd never heard anything like it!

[video=youtube;IaNgcLyNo4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaNgcLyNo4c[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Dec 4, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Datsik and Excision - Vindicate



Cool track, but I just cannot take 'drop the bass' seriously...


In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> The Algorithm



Hell YES! I think this is the first time (maybe) I've seen The Algorithm posted on here!
His stuff is so unique and it really goes beyond a lot of genre barriers. (Though Basick Records groups him with the likes of Uneven Structure and Chimp Spanner)
Do you know of any similar artists?

Also, all of this talk of dubstep classification reminds me of the endless war (manifested in the form of youtube comments most often) regarding the genre of Untrue by Burial. It's kind of hilarious.
[video=youtube;IlEkvbRmfrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlEkvbRmfrA[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 5, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Do you know of any similar artists?



Sadly, not similar to The Algorithm, since it's such a unique project, haha.

Although there are some very good artists that blend Metal with Electronica genres. Igorrr is a very good example, which combine Experimental Grindcore with Breakcore, and Classical/Baroque influences.

[video=youtube;e4wWU4gCtRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4wWU4gCtRI[/video]

Another favourite of mine though is Neurotech. Classified as 'Cyber Metal', he does a very good job of putting both genres together so smoothly, Sadly of which I'd say only his first EP and debut album is 'Cyber Metal'. His more recent efforts shifted more towards an Atmospheric Rock/Electronic/'Future Pop' direction:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXnfCp8wbQA


----------



## Demensa (Dec 5, 2013)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Sadly, not similar to The Algorithm, since it's such a unique project, haha.
> 
> Although there are some very good artists that blend Metal with Electronica genres. Igorrr is a very good example, which combine Experimental Grindcore with Breakcore, and Classical/Baroque influences.
> 
> ...



Wow, Neurotech is certainly an interesting mix of black metal, industrial and techno!
Igorrr is definitely a favourite, although I have yet to listen to Hallelujah.

Oh god, sometimes I actually enjoy obnoxious stuff like this:
[video=youtube;ihmN2gYHh9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihmN2gYHh9Y[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 5, 2013)

Diggin' this stuff right now other than usual cup of tea~ Pretty nice.

[video=youtube;lhuqYgjp7PQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhuqYgjp7PQ[/video]


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 6, 2013)

While most people consider Sandstorm by Darude techno, this is what real techno sounds like.

[video=youtube;MkZ3gPWYxc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkZ3gPWYxc8[/video]


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow I'm surprised how little activity this thread is getting.

[video=youtube;DE3jUpqWRVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE3jUpqWRVg[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Dec 23, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> Wow I'm surprised how little activity this thread is getting.



A little surprising, but not really. The Tube is usually pretty dead, though it goes through phases of activity.

Interesting songs by the way. 
I'm not sure if they resonate with me too much, but I feel that way at first with most pieces that have minimalistic tendencies.
I might try out 'More Songs About Food And Revolutionary Art' late at night sometime, when I'm in the right mindset.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 24, 2013)

I'll always be a trance gal at heart.

[video=youtube;doedi2MI-iM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doedi2MI-iM[/video]


----------



## powderhound (Dec 30, 2013)

I used to listen to a lot of acid trance but shifted more to wubstep lately. 

[video=youtube_share;qvSSi6ezcbU]http://youtu.be/qvSSi6ezcbU[/video]

There's some good stuff I haven't heard here, keep'em coming.


----------



## Ziggy_Zerda (Jan 15, 2014)

I am a DJ myself and I've been at it for a good while. I mainly mix Electro/Progressive House with Trance and occasionally I mix up some Dubstep, Trap, and DnB. I love all EDM and I have nothing against any genre.

I love anything from the labels Spinnin' to Future Sounds of Egypt and from OWSLA to Hospital Record. I have been huge into EDM for about 6 years or so now so if you need some education or if you wanna check me out feel free to note/watch me on FA because I rarely come on the forums.


----------



## Icky (Jan 15, 2014)

Sad that nobody's mentioned The Glitch Mob yet. :C

[video=youtube;qKxDzyHPo0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKxDzyHPo0o[/video]

I'm so unbelievably pumped for this next album though. It's way more hardcore than Drink The Sea, but still has their ...I dunno, their signature "feel" to it. Don't really know how to describe this stuff, but I love it. <3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 15, 2014)

Edmonton Donkey Massacre?

Those poor asses.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 16, 2014)

That song, Vindicate, makes such an awesome highway song, particularly when going a step or two above the usual clip. Posted Highway speed, 65. Actual speed of traffic, 85. My speed, 110. >.>;

As for EDM, hmmm, not sure if this qualifies for this thread since so called Terror EBM is somewhat removed by most from the genre, though I have heard some VAC, Tactical Sekt, Suicide Commando and so forth in clubs. Though admittedly not for a long time.

[yt]mGC2pOpohUE[/yt]
[yt]TngwUCypqCk[/yt]
[yt]GLC8e-lO7AI[/yt]

You definitely WON'T hear this one in a club, but damn if it doesn't get your blood pumping.
[yt]w6ssA9Uv26U[/yt]

And for a few choice bonuses...
[yt]mHvrY2CSfyw[/yt]
[yt]CBZXe-y3lpk[/yt]
[yt]15YLU6NFA6A[/yt]
[yt]wJGNxMWrQc0[/yt]


And because no thread about electric music is complete without at least one God Module song.
[yt]QKNbRwAjqqo[/yt]

EDIT: Why do people continue to cite Skrillex as Dubstep or Brostep when what he makes mostly falls under house music? Infact his only real dubstep song is Roughneck [flex] (NOT the full flex version), posted below.

[yt]kKi0WQx2kbg[/yt]


----------



## Ziggy_Zerda (Jan 17, 2014)

Icky said:


> Sad that nobody's mentioned The Glitch Mob yet. :C



I love The Glitch Mob <3 Haven't heard much from them, but I'm a huge sucker for Glitch Hop.

Also looking forward to seeing Downlink, Excision, Datsik, Dirtyphonics, Figure, Crizzly, and Dieselboy live in the upcoming months~

I go to tons of shows


----------

